# Aberdeenshire Livery Yards (Oldmeldrum Area)



## Emsarr (9 February 2013)

Hi,
I'm potentially getting a horse on loan from a friend who lives out with the area. I will only be getting said horse for a few months (until August latest) to help my friend out before she sells. My friend is willing to pay all livery costs as long as it is the same/near to what she pays where she is now.
Currently she pays £20 a week per horse for a stable and a field, she still has to buy her own bedding and roughage.
Is there anywhere pretty close to Oldmeldrum, or not far off of a good local bus route, that charges say £100 a month for DIY with turn out/bringing in? Would prefer if there was a school (outdoor would do me fine) but if not as long as there's somewhere to hack and school en route, I don't mind.
Would be happy at a big or small yard, even if it's a private yard with a spare stable, neither me or the horse need much company.
There is a lot of ifs and buts in this situation but just want to get some feelers out


----------



## Ilovefoals (9 February 2013)

I have space at my yard (just me and my 2 horses) just outside Fyvie. The bus doesn't come within 2 miles tho.  I have a 20 x 40m outdoor and a spare stables. Let me know if you want to come and look.


----------



## Emsarr (9 February 2013)

Have pm'd you


----------



## Emsarr (10 February 2013)

Forgot to add, the horse in question is a mare


----------



## lau_ (8 February 2017)

Ilovefoals said:



			I have space at my yard (just me and my 2 horses) just outside Fyvie. The bus doesn't come within 2 miles tho.  I have a 20 x 40m outdoor and a spare stables. Let me know if you want to come and look.
		
Click to expand...

Hello, Do you still have space at your yard? Where about are you?


----------

